# Looking for first pony - not stolen



## flashmans (8 September 2010)

I just wrote a whole post and then the computer decided to lose it! 
I'll try and remember everything I said!!

Hi everyone, this is my first time posting so not sure if this is in the right place...

I am on a mission to find my first pony - Rocky (Rocky Robin). He was sold in 2003 or 2004 to a lady in Guernsey, she possibly owned a riding school if I remember correctly. Rocky was 13 years old when I sold him, so will be about 19/20 now. He is a dapple grey, although could be very white now! And he is 13.3HH. He wasn't freezemarked, unfortunately. He did have a prophet's thumb mark on the right side of his neck, and a 'mohawky' style mane, as it never wanted to grow! No other distinguishing features that I can remember!

He was/is a very good all-rounder pony and did absolutely anything you asked of him. Although he was and still most likely is an absolute bugger to try and catch!!

Rocky was a very special pony and would love to know how he's doing or if he is for sale or anything!
If anyone has any information or any possible idea of where Rocky could be, I would be very, very grateful!

Thanks for reading and sorry for rabbiting on!


----------



## flashmans (9 September 2010)

Thanks for replying - No I don't have any details anymore unfortunately... No idea what happened to them!


----------



## Colline (24 October 2010)

Hi

I'm in Guernsey and I "think" your pony may be at one of the riding schools - give me a pm and I will pass on the details.  I know that there is definately a pony there called Robin but I don't know what colour, size etc.


----------



## Cuffey (25 October 2010)

If Colline cannot help maybe join and post on Guernsey RC forum
I will flag up your post to other Guernsey people as well

http://www.gsyrhc.com/index.php


----------



## hellspells (25 October 2010)

Didn't Colline.  She'll give you the details of the only Robin I can think of - at a riding school here.


----------



## Rusty_GSY (15 January 2012)

I remember Robin fromwhen I rode at the riding school, and yes, he was still a bugger to catch!


----------



## Brandy (16 January 2012)

I had a good response by posting on the bsja Jersey website. There is a riding school on Guernsey called Baubigny I think, whic is where one of my old ponies is, and I had a couple of responses via that website. I think the riding school have a facebook page.

Good luck!


----------

